
Newspapers escalate their fight against ad blockers - hackuser
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/05/27/newspapers-escalate-their-fight-against-ad-blockers/
======
DrScump
Irony #1: _this_ article is itself paywalled.

Irony #2: they actually use "paywall" as a term in the resulting URL
(subscribe.washingtonpost.com/acquisition/?prompt=1&promo=digital03_paywall...)

------
rveeblefetzer
Missed opportunity: the photo editor could've folded out the newspapers and
shown ads below the fold. Would've looked great paired with the headline

